# Car parts info please



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Would anyone know where car breakers yards and car spares dealers are on Silver Coast ( I am in Sao Martinho). At some point I am going to need to buy 2 Citroen C3 headlamp units. Searching the net also for buying abroad.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Beverley

Try the links below.

Peter

citreon c3 headlights portugal - Google Search


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Thank you Peter.



PETERFC said:


> Hi Beverley
> 
> Try the links below.
> 
> ...


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,
There are a few on the IC2, that's the road from Lisboa to Leiria. There is also one on the road between Aljubarotta and Ataija da Cima.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Beverley

It might be an idea to look at the link below it's to Ebay in France. I did use the translate option at the Google search but it does not seen to have worked.

Good Luck

Peter

Google Translate


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just drive up the IC2 from Rio Maior and there are several. The is also one just off the roundabout at exit two off the A15 which is not to far away.


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Thank you Silvers, as always.



silvers said:


> Hi,
> There are a few on the IC2, that's the road from Lisboa to Leiria. There is also one on the road between Aljubarotta and Ataija da Cima.


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for that info, great.



siobhanwf said:


> Just drive up the IC2 from Rio Maior and there are several. The is also one just off the roundabout at exit two off the A15 which is not to far away.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

beverleyp said:


> Thank you Silvers, as always.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

beverleyp said:


> Thanks for that info, great.


Hi Bev

If you come the A8 onto the A15 take the first exit (which in fact is exit 2!!)
down to the roundabout take the third exit and hey presto the place is on your left.



Good luck.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Bev

If you have Google earth or a sat nav: 39.21'.49.36"N 9 05'45.82"w (sorry couldn't put in the degree sign after 39 and 9!


----------

